# Red Barchetta solo w/tabs



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey folks,

In honour of Rush's Hall of fame induction I did one of Alex's most classic solos. This is a real nice example of chord tone soloing (the second half especially) so do check it out.

http://sixstringobsession.blogspot.ca/2013/04/red-barchetta-solo-wtabs.html

Cheers!


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Pretty well spot-on and sounds fantastic!


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks noman!


----------

